# Accumulators--drag vs table



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This thread has me wondering....how many guys use the drag type accumulators and do you have a big problems with dust or is it minor or non-existent? Have you sold to horse folks and if so do they have complaints? The reason I ask is to do a little research on the dust in the bale question? Someone asked me the other day if the dust was really that bad and frankly I cannot say because I have no accumulator. What do you guys know? Thanks


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I am using a Haymaster (drag type), in Missouri and see no problems with dirt or dust. It just scoots across the grass stubble.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I had some trouble with dust and dirt in my alfalfa bales, grass and straw it worked great. I also has some spoilage problems right on the edge where the bale drug.


----------



## JamesIII (Jul 25, 2008)

I use a Netherexe drag style accumulator and sell mostly to horse people. I have not had a problem with dirt or dust in the bale from dragging the bales. In grass hay the stubble easily keeps the bales off the ground. In alfalfa it is not a problem unless the stand is VERY thin. I find I bale differently now that I use this style accumulator. I put windrows together when possible so I am balling in low gear, this means bales are not dragging any significant distance and baler is at peak capacity. It does take a little planning with mowing and raking to accomplish this and have leaves on the hay but, I am a one man show and do not have to explain the whole decision making process to a hire man! If I have a problem with the bale dragger it is not being able to cross windrows in corners. A centerline baler would make this much more feasible but my current baler is paid for! Any system that lays bales on the ground for pickup runs the risk of baled hay picking up moisture, quite a problem this year. I try and find someone to run a tractor and pick bales up as soon as they arre baled to try and eliminate this problem. I have been running this accumulator for over 8 years and learn something new about the process every year. James


----------



## ecofarmer (May 29, 2009)

I think we all know that this is a question that is going to come down to where you live and who you're selling it to. Around us horse people think they can tell how good hay is by looking at it. They don't like misshaped and loose bails, but they need to be 55 to 65 pounds. I have seen people pay 25 cents less a bail because of how it looked (no hay test was done on either bail).

I'm greedy and want that 25 cents so I went for a table style. I feel that the accumulators that make the discharge push the bail will cause unneeded wear and tear that I have to pay to be fixed.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Just curious, anyone have experience with the Kuhn acumulator? My old NH stacker wagon is on it's last legs and I can't stand it up inside anyway. I'm probably over analyzing but if I have to drag something behind my baler I'd rather it be on wheels. Thanks.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Mike check out some pics i took, they are in the hay and silage, under gone and done it. It works perfect for me, no complaints.
THOMAS


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Thomas! I also did a search and found some threads from last year and earlier this year. All my questions are answered!


----------



## BTaylorzx (Jun 2, 2009)

I have an agway 12 bale drag type accumulator. It works ok, but its pretty dusty and you can tell the bales were drug across the ground. Also, if there are any holes or if the ground is uneven the bales will jam. I am planning on upgrading to a table style, if I can get rid of my current set up with out losing a fortune.


----------



## bigd6.7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I love my steffen 1250 with my homemade edger kit 15 bales at a time on edge.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

I use a Farmhand table style accumulator. I put up mostly native grass hay and the fields are just to uneven for a drag type. We are always crossing ditches and terraces.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

okhillbilly......how dependable has it been? I have been looking at accumulators. The drag type seem to pose a problem for some of the same reasons you are saying. I have watched all of the videos selling them, and I have noticed that all of their bales are laying flat and turned the right way, everything looks neat. My bales never end up that way. They twist and tumble down the hills. Also my fields are very irregular in shape. I am thinking table, but just starting the process of evaluating them.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

The older Farmhand works well for me. Its is a table style accumulator. Seriously I mow some ditches and washouts in the lower ends of my fields. Thats where I some times have problems with the baler and accumulator moving up and down differently. The bales occasionaly push up instead of going straight onto the table. Out in open fields it works great. I just can't justify spending $13,000 for a new accumulator plus a grapple for around $3000 plus. My best year so far has been around 6000 squares. I bought the accumulator for $1000 and haven't put and money into it so far and I've had it 3-4 yrs. I paid $1000 for the grapple with another used accumulator for parts. I did miss one at an auction when I started looking that was set up to pull behind a tractor. Thier definetly hard to find used. I put new hoses on both and thats about it besides an occasional flat tire. Thier's not much to go wrong with the Farmhand. Its very simple as far as operating. Don't get me wrong I'd love to have a newer machine with a 10 tie for loading trailers I just can't afford it right now.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

The Farmhand I use has a PTO operated hydralic pump that you have to extend your PTO shaft and drawbar to realign the hitch pin. I did look at the newer machines on the market a couple of years ago Steffens, Khun, and Hoelsher. I liked the Steffens the best by just looking at them. Although the Kuhn's seemed the simplest design.


----------

